# Gara Classic?



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

What's the deal with this bike? Is is MX-Leader like in it's ride and quality? Wonder why they don't sell it in the US. It looks like a nice enough bike. I can't get the picture to upload but here is an ad for it:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-Gar...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*Aluminum all the way.....*

It's an aluminum frame with a Molteni-esque paint job. Looks like it slots in just below the Racing model, so it's the lowest end aluminum tubeset they offer. Can't say if that's a good/bad thing, but it's not going to hold a candle to an MX Leader.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Ick, never mind I thought it was steel.


----------

